# [Tutorial] -Transform Windows XP into Mac Os Leopard without using Customization Pack



## Worried From Bugs (Mar 30, 2009)

*Read Full Article at here*​​


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] -Transform Windows XP into Mac Os Leopard without using Customization*

* 10. Leopard Wallpapers*​You can get a similar Leopard Wallpapers in Windows XP:
​ *i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/Leopard_wall1.jpg​ 
*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/Leopard_wall2.jpg​ 
*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/Leopard_wall3.jpg​ 
*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/Leopard_wall4.jpg​ 
*Read Full Article at here*


----------

